# The Elves of Hollin



## Maeglin (Jan 31, 2003)

Okay I know that Elves Dwelt in Hollin long before Lord of the Rings, and I know that they had peace and prosperity and trade with the Dwarves of Moria. But what I would like to know is:
1. What kind of Elves were they? Were they High Elves like those that dwelt in Rivendell? Or were they Silvan or Sindar Elves? Does anyone know? 
2. What kind of a land was Hollin? Was it just like one big place like Rivendell, where they all lived together in a small space and was hidden and very well protected? Or was it more spread out, like the Shire is, with different sections and different inhabitants living in separate parts of the land?


----------



## Eriol (Jan 31, 2003)

1. They were Noldor, the last* Noldorin realm on M-E (remember Legolas's statement, that the trees do not remember them, only the stones?), High Elves. Maybe a few Sindar/Silvan lived there, but they did not leave a mark. ;
2. When the fellowship entered Hollin they were still a bit away from Moria. So it seems it is a wide land (also corroborated by roads and great works of stone that they saw there), since it covered all of that territory.




*(I think Gil-Galad's folk were mostly Sindar, the old Elves of the Falas, and so while he was High-King of the Noldor his realm was really populated mostly by Sindarin Elves, but I could be wrong here)


----------



## Turin (Feb 9, 2003)

Call me stupid but whats Hollin?


----------



## Celebthôl (Feb 9, 2003)

The name among Men for the land of Elves known as Eregion, that thrived in the lands west of Khazad-dûm during the early part of the Second Age. The name comes from the great holly trees that grew there.


----------



## Turin (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Beleg (Feb 11, 2003)

Hollin was the last Noldo city of Middle Earth. It was the last Noldo city and Celebrimbor, (popularly known as the Grandson of Feanor) ruled their. Or Ruled their at the time of Sauron's attack. Most of the High Elves that still lingered in the Second Age in Middle Earth dwelt with Either Gil-Galad or Celebrimbor. The Refuge of Imladris was founded way after hollin.




> 750: Eregion founded by the Noldor. (Tale of the Years)





> 1697: Eregion laid waste. Death of Celebrimbor.





> 1697: Elrond retreats with remnant of Noldo and founds Imladris.



The above quote's clearly point out that Eregion was a Noldor country.


----------

